# Stuck Between Brick And Boot!



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi

I am quite sure I am the only person stupid enough to have done this...

Here is what I did
1. Installed CM7 on my touchpad successfully.
2. Installed CM7 2.1 perfect.
3. Found that there is only 1.3GB left for apps and rest.
4. Connected to the computer and it asked me to format disk to open, so formatted.
5. Copied files and found it was not accessible via CM7 (this is when I should have asked for help)
6. Booted into WebOS and erased everything there.
7. Still not accessible and the size had not improved either.
8. Bad part starts; tried to redo the entire thing, and started up webos doctor, which got stuck at 12%
9. Ran via cmd and it displayed "Trenchcoat: Cluster xxxxx out of range" and a blinking cursor, which did not allow me do anything
10. then started novacom and tried ACMEUninstaller which told me "Cannot Start LVM and Reboot!"

Have i Bricked it?? Anyways to sort this out???

Please help!!!! !


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

12% is a common issue for Dr.. There is a fix or it, just don't know exactly what it is. Give it a google. It was hanging at 12% for me for a bit when I had to Dr. my TP a week ago, (thought I had the same problem) but it eventually continued.
Think the problem was a specific version of Web Dr.. People used an older version of Dr to fix the 12% error... I think. I used the newest 3.0.4 with no prob


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like your partitions got screwed up. I don't have an exact link, but you'll need to repair them manually with LVM.

This guide may help point you in the right direction, but is not aimed at your specific issue.

http://www.infogenra...touchdroid.html


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks...thats a new link after coming back to the same link over the day... going to try it out


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

FINALLLY!!! moved beyond 12%...This is what I did

If the webOS Doctor continually disconnects at 12%, then you probably have a corrupted USB drive. This is how you can fix that (note that this will completely and utterly destroy all data on the USB drive).
If you are reading this following an interrupted webOS Doctor, you might want to try to extract the installer uImage from the version that was there before the interrupted procedure. For example if you were upgrading from webOS 2.0.0 to webOS 2.1.0, you might want to try the uImage from the 2.0.0 webOS Doctor jar.

First put the device into recovery mode, then memboot the device using the installer uImage (extracted from your webOS Doctor jar):
novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage

After it boots, run novaterm:
novaterm

Once connected to the device, type:
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure

then type:
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

Once that completes, put the device back into recovery mode and run the webOS Doctor.

uImage: http://www.4shared.com/file/A3U7LyA6/nova-installer-image-topaz.html...


----------



## ACMartin55 (Dec 4, 2011)

vmax711 said:


> FINALLLY!!! moved beyond 12%...This is what I did
> 
> If the webOS Doctor continually disconnects at 12%, then you probably have a corrupted USB drive. This is how you can fix that (note that this will completely and utterly destroy all data on the USB drive).
> If you are reading this following an interrupted webOS Doctor, you might want to try to extract the installer uImage from the version that was there before the interrupted procedure. For example if you were upgrading from webOS 2.0.0 to webOS 2.1.0, you might want to try the uImage from the 2.0.0 webOS Doctor jar.
> ...


I'm having the same issue as you did. I'm currently stuck on the step involving the "novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage" command.

I put my Touchpad in to the recovery mode with the USB logo and then run that command in my cmd prompt window. I then see no activity in the cmd prompt window. It's almost like it freezes on that command and doesn't know what to do. Do i need any specific files for this line to work?


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

try unistalling all tp drivers and webos doctor,,,,install only novacom drivers... hope you have done that


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

vmax, thought I'd be sending my TP in to HP. Tried a couple of other Novaterm methods to get the doctor past 12% but couldn't get them to work. Plugged yours in and the doctor went straight through, I'm up and running again. Thanks, man.

Mike T


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

glad to be of any help


----------



## amicalmant (Nov 5, 2011)

vmax711 said:


> glad to be of any help


So you'll be glad to know that I am a lot grateful to this thread too. It saved my dead Touchpad today. Now I was able to rebuild WebOS and I will install the CyanogenMOD Alpha3 again later tonight.

Happy Christmas ! ;-)


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

A Merry Christmas!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

a friends touchpad had a similar issue. He was ejecting USB wrong. In webOS he would do it and get the ouch response. These finally resulted in a crashed partition. His web doctor would get stuck at 12%. We were able to command line a new partition structure and then web doctor could complete.


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

cool....!


----------



## Saiteja Parsi (Oct 19, 2012)

vmax711 said:


> FINALLLY!!! moved beyond 12%...This is what I did
> 
> If the webOS Doctor continually disconnects at 12%, then you probably have a corrupted USB drive. This is how you can fix that (note that this will completely and utterly destroy all data on the USB drive).
> If you are reading this following an interrupted webOS Doctor, you might want to try to extract the installer uImage from the version that was there before the interrupted procedure. For example if you were upgrading from webOS 2.0.0 to webOS 2.1.0, you might want to try the uImage from the 2.0.0 webOS Doctor jar.
> ...


I am not sure that: Should the ulmage placed in any specied folder to run (or) which path should i follow to run it via cmd.
Pls xplain in detail...
ThanQ


----------

